

Interesting take on the dollar weakness - cellis
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/dollar-follows-paulson-around-bad/story.aspx?guid=%7B62B7B7DC-8BCC-41F5-9F2F-AF5882A28ED0%7D

======
queensnake
That's not an interesting take, that's just one of the two standard thoughts
about a currency's value.

